# Friday fun: The dog and ball



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inspired by all of the lovely pictures that have been on recently of Rufus with his ball and Maggie with her beach ball, and the one from a while back of Ralph onto of all of his balls in his bed 

So let's see the dogs having fun while playing fetch, hoarding or destroying their favourite ball toy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And just a few more


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the one in the water. Who is it? Kiki or Dot? 
Here is Stela helping


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stela12 said:


> I love the one in the water. Who is it? Kiki or Dot?
> Here is Stela helping


That was Dot last weekend - her first swim in the sea - a bit of a panicy splashy swim - but she had to rescue her ball 

Stela looks like a useful ball girl!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Baby Inzi and the ball - too cute!!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Just took these now


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Balls we can do!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here goes


























Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have no ball pics!! eek I will have to try and take some....Hubby did buy a ball Canon last night. it looks like a bazooka...clearly more fun for him. lol. it shoots a ball far.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I have no ball pics!! eek I will have to try and take some....Hubby did buy a ball Canon last night. it looks like a bazooka...clearly more fun for him. lol. it shoots a ball far.


Wow! Inzi is insanely jealous  a ball bazooka


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly loves balls! And stones! And leaves! And anything else she can chase!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh BABY INZI! :love-eyes:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love them all! Little Oz! Great it see him


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Come on Ruth - can't we have a pic of my lovely Lola with her big ball? And I'm hopeful of a picture or video of Dudley with the babble ball 
Tilly is lovely, her eyebrows grow down like curtains, as Dot's do


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Very much more Chances thing than Mollys



















First birthday present










She started young


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Searching for ball photos...










Have a few videos nut photobucket playing up.. I'm trying!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola with her big red ball..

http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/R...30-3961-0000063A494FF656_zpsc89852dd.mp4.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Baby Nina and Big Sis it's the green ball..

http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/R...22-7327-0000060593591590_zpsceb13c29.mp4.html


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love baby Inzi


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

This is Gandhi a few days ago in the garden chilling out after a game of fetch 










And baby Gandhi with his duck ball:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love Ghandi's flipper feet. Rufus likes to lie like that too, especially if he wants to cool down fast.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Never Happier....


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

WOWZA! That is a beauty Mairi.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a fantastic picture of Molly  we need a few more...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that picture of Molly  She looks like she's so happy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I have no ball pics!! eek I will have to try and take some....Hubby did buy a ball Canon last night. it looks like a bazooka...clearly more fun for him. lol. it shoots a ball far.





Marzi said:


> Come on Ruth - can't we have a pic of my lovely Lola with her big ball? And I'm hopeful of a picture or video of Dudley with the babble ball
> 
> Must try and find the film I took, don't think i've downloaded it so its on an old memory card somewhere.
> I've seen the ball shooter thingy's over here!! in an independent pet shop I go in when visiting my mum, Oliver thought they looked really cool, they had different sizes, Marzi I should be going this week so I'll check out what they are called.
> ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph ball hoarding!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ralph reminds me of a chicken with a clutch of eggs!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Balls we can do!


Fairlie, you are starting get me very jealous. That last picture is awesome.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Datun, it's easy, you just take a thousand or more shots and by pure accident one will be ok. It's 2ndhandgal who has me really jealous, she frames her shots so well and the resolution is always spot on. I still have a lot of trouble with focus, exposure, shadows, lighting.... By the time I've wrestled with the camera settings, double checked and framed the shot Rufus has long since left and gone on to something else. The good part is I am having A LOT of fun trying.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> Thanks Datun, it's easy, you just take a thousand or more shots and by pure accident one will be ok. It's 2ndhandgal who has me really jealous, she frames her shots so well and the resolution is always spot on. I still have a lot of trouble with focus, exposure, shadows, lighting.... By the time I've wrestled with the camera settings, double checked and framed the shot Rufus has long since left and gone on to something else. The good part is I am having A LOT of fun trying.


Ah bless you Fairlie - I just take an awful lot of pictures and only post the few that make it.  I love your photos and the fact that you and your subject are clearly having a great time taking them.

Nothing to do with cockapoos and was only on my phone so not the worlds greatest shot - but I was in the right place at the right time for this dogs and balls shot the other week 










The lurcher pup on the table was being more than a tiny bit cheeky trying to take the ball


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha funny pic!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That is a great shot! I always wondered what the mysterious lurcher looked like. I don't think we have this breed here or if we do we call it something different.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lurcher are traditional bred for hunting, they are greyhounds or whippets crossed with something else, often either terrier or collie. Trig is a real mixture with mum a greyhound cross and dad a whippet cross and both of them crossed with different terrier types. She is only around 7 months at the moment and should get a little taller and more elegant looking - they can vary quite a bit in looks with either smooth or rough coats although the shape is usually pretty similar.










I take the photos for our puppy training too so have pictures of loads of breeds


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That is one fab picture of a beautiful girl!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a fabulous coat! Trig is a beautiful girl.

I've been doing a lot of reading about dog "drives". I wonder where a lurcher would rate in terms of high/low for the pack, prey and fear/aggression drives? Cockapoos score high in the first two and usually low in the third which, in my book, makes the perfect dog. Terriers score high in prey but low in pack, I have no idea where whippets would be?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lurchers are usually pretty laid back and content with laying around all day but come alive when taken out and score high for prey drive and probably high for pack and low for aggression. They do tend to really feel the cold and have low body fat so I don't think Trig would be happy living with your snow - as a younger pup she was always cold and wanted to be snuggled on blankets all the time.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the brindle colour


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok Marzi we took your advice and ditched the raincoat and headed to one of the seven sisters I told you about when I had LYD. They are a series of rapids, waterfalls and gorges along the nearby river. In the summer this has expanses (by Canadian beach standards not yours!) of lovely sand but right now the Spring runoff has most of it underwater. Rufus loves chasing his ball here even more than off our dock!





































The last one is on the path home, still raring to go!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know if I'm allowed to say this but.. These photos are bloody brilliant!! The first one is my fav!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth when you visit the river will be half this size and the hills will be all red, orange and gold. It is a magical place, you will see! We love to tent down here and have campfires on the beach.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How happy is Rufus there!!!

Fantastic and especially love the last two!!

I love the way he is stood there tensed ready to run in that last one - the trees form such a great background - perfection!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ruth when you visit the river will be half this size and the hills will be all red, orange and gold. It is a magical place, you will see! We love to tent down here and have campfires on the beach.


Tent and campfires sound great!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

My favourite is the last one!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures!! I want to be there x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok Marzi we took your advice and ditched the raincoat and headed to one of the seven sisters I told you about when I had LYD. They are a series of rapids, waterfalls and gorges along the nearby river. In the summer this has expanses (by Canadian beach standards not yours!) of lovely sand but right now the Spring runoff has most of it underwater. Rufus loves chasing his ball here even more than off our dock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use a fish eye on the last shot?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No I used the focus button at photobuckets editing feature and circled just him. It blurs everything else.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> No I used the focus button at photobuckets editing feature and circled just him. It blurs everything else.


No one likes a smarty pants


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that totally cracked me up!  Come on Datun, you must have some shots of Poppy for us to critique by now.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Spent an hour or so in a very nice beer garden trying to get a pic of Poppy catching a ball, not a lot of success but this one made us laugh


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Spent an hour or so in a very nice beer garden trying to get a pic of Poppy catching a ball, not a lot of success but this one made us laugh


Sorry everyone, but I think this photo is the best. Love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love it!  Hopefully Mairi will come along and tell us how she got that one of Molly jumping for her ball. Maybe she photoshopped the ball in?


----------

